# Great catches of 2009



## Whipplejack (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought since the month of Feb. is out for trout fishing, we could spend the month posting our best catches of 2009.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Trout (spotted seatrout) fishing is pretty good right now. Rain not helping, but the fishing can be pretty good, as they school up pretty good. Hope to have a report on 2/6 or 2/7. Parts of Fla. are closed in Feb., but not Ga.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Feb 2, 2010)

I was asked to rate my season and I did it in pictures. Here is what I posted on another site in early December. Glad to share it with Y'all.

Southbound made a very good comment. PRICELESS! 

I remember those long rides without nothing to show. He said it well and did it well. Mine was kind of the same.

My year in pictures;
191 yellowfin.







Second place in redfish tournament and daily big fish calcutta.






Our Freedom escorting USS New York out of Louisiana. PRICELESS!






Best tripple tail fishing ever.






Monster red snapper.






Monster scamp grouper.






A fun day with my buddys.






Fishing with 1/2 of the guy from last year.






Sister boat getting #2 state record amberjack 127.8












Three days earier getting the #1 state & #2 world record yellow edge grouper. 43.7






Monster wahoo.






Rating overall OUTSTANDING! Not done yet. 3 weeks to go if the fronts stop. If not, looking forward to 2010.

Life is Good!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Whipplejack (Feb 2, 2010)

*Great pics*

Awesome pics! Thanks


----------



## Capt Hoop (Feb 2, 2010)

That should warm up the winter months. Glad to be able to share.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 2, 2010)

Capt Hoop, i got a feelin your gonna be a real good adition to this forum, nice fishin pics


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Whipplejack (Feb 3, 2010)

*Monster*

Did he measure


----------



## BigBass114 (Feb 3, 2010)

My fish


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 3, 2010)

BigBass114 aint no mistaking who had all the fun fishing Great Pics .


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 3, 2010)

Caught tons of trout, but this is the biggest red by far.  And before anybody says anything, my house is backed up to the river, so this fish was released.  I didn't keep an illegal fish


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 3, 2010)

heres some highlights of my year in the salt.....


----------

